# Er sprach urbi et orbi, für die Stadt und den Weltkreis.



## drei_lengua

Guten Tag,

Der folgende Satz bezieht sich auf einen Artikel über Günther Grass im Stern.  Was bedeutet der offensichtliche lateinische Text "urbi et orbi" in diesem Kontext?

"Er sprach urbi et orbi, für die Stadt und den Weltkreis."

Danke im Voraus,
Drei


----------



## jebbe

"urbi et orbi" bedeutet "für die Stadt und den Erdkreis" und bezieht sich vermutlich auf den Segen des Papstes.


----------



## Whodunit

Der Spruch "urbi et orbi" hat nichts mit Deutsch zu tun. Er ist lateinisch:

urbi = Dativ von "urbs" = für die Stadt
orbi = Dativ von "orbis" = für den (Erd-/Welt)Kreis


----------



## cajzl

*orbi* ist also Lokativ (zuweilen Ablativ) von *orbis* (= in dem Kreis)
*orbi* ist also Plural von *orbus* (= die Waisen)


----------



## drei_lengua

Whodunit said:


> Der Spruch "urbi et orbi" hat nichts mit Deutsch zu tun. Er ist lateinisch:
> 
> urbi = Dativ von "urbs" = für die Stadt
> orbi = Dativ von "orbis" = für den (Erd-/Welt)Kreis


 
Also, die nominativdeklinierte Wörter "urbs" und "orbis" bedeuten beziehungsweise "Stadt" und "Welt"?

Danke,

Drei


----------



## Whodunit

drei_lengua said:


> Also, die nominativdeklinierten (das Wort gibt es nicht. Du meinst: "die Nominative der ..."/"im Nominativ heißen diese ...) Wörter "urbs" und "orbis" bedeuten "Stadt" beziehungsweise "Welt"?
> 
> Danke,
> 
> Drei


 
Nicht ganz. "Orbis" heißt "Kreis" und steht hier für den "Erdkreis". "Welt" bedeutet "mundus".


----------



## mansio

drei_lengua said:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Der folgende Satz bezieht sich auf einen Artikel über Günther Grass im Stern.  Was bedeutet der offensichtliche lateinische Text "urbi et orbi" in diesem Kontext?
> 
> "Er sprach urbi et orbi, für die Stadt und den Weltkreis."
> 
> Danke im Voraus,
> Drei



Das bedeutet G.Grass sprach für alle Leute auf der Welt.


----------

